# Shotguns for sale



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK here's the deal. I was talking to my brother last night and he's going to sell his collection. I am sure he will be willing to part with them one at a time. Preliminary discussion was he has around 10-12 Browning A-5's that are all pre 1939 models. About half are 12 gauge and about half are 16 gauge. All are in very good condition. He also has two older Winchester Model 12's, one in 12 gauge and one in 16 gauge. He doesn't know what he's asking for them yet and he is going to work on finding out the value of each gun. If anyone is interested then PM me and I will let him know you have interest in whatever you are looking for. Sorry no pics yet, will post them when I get them from him.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

[QUOTE=.. All are in very good condition. He also has two older Winchester Model 12's, one in 12 gauge and one in 16 gauge. .


Are the Winchester's model 1200 pumps??


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nope old Model 12 tootsie roll pump


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't own a 16g yet....and both my 12 and 20 are double barrels. After he gets them priced, let me know.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> I don't own a 16g yet....and both my 12 and 20 are double barrels. After he gets them priced, let me know.


Will do. I am also interested in at least one 16 from him. Love the 16's. From what he says the A-5 16's are reallllly old


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I keep telling myself I don't need another gun... But a model 12 -16ga and a sweet 16 A-5 always gets my attention.. I'll be watching for the price list.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Goshawk said:


> I keep telling myself I don't need another gun... But a model 12 -16ga and a sweet 16 A-5 always gets my attention.. I'll be watching for the price list.


Yeah me too, I am salivating...I thought he would give me the Model 12 in 16 gauge but now he wants to sell it. He's not my favorite brother anymore...LOL


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I happened to see a A-5 16 in the Grand Junction Cabela's store last fall and came close to picking it up. Then all I would need is a 28 ga and I would have all the gauges covered and would just need to start doubling up on different actions.


----------

